# petroleum presentation



## eng-hsk82 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

هاي يا أ خوة هذه أولى مشاركاتي ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم و هي عبارة عن ملفات باور بوينت
1)UNDERBALANCED DRILLING
2)Production Separator
3)VALVES

http://www.mediafire.com/file/jyjdimf1mtg/Production Separator.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/5mmymhjxgt1/UNDERBALANCED DRILLING.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mhmzjeyxdzl/VALVES.rar


----------



## بهاء (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكراا


----------



## جمال الليبى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخى العزيز وننتظر المزيد من ملفات الفيديو والبوربوينت لباقى المعدات الصناعية


----------



## تولين (11 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------

